# Seiko 6619-8060 black INNER chapter ring



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*Seiko 6619-8060 black INNER chapter ring*


View Advert


I need an original black minutes chapter ring for a Seiko 6619-8060

View attachment 14583





*Advertiser*

Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

